# put a laser on g2



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I put a laser on the g2 it was only 59.54


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Have you sighted it in? Never used a laser on my G2 I have a Walmart special that I've used from time to time on my SR-22 never used it on the G2 because then it wouldn't fit my IWB holster.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I put a laser on my CZ but ended up using the iron sights to initially get the laser on target.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

no I just but it on so I have not sighted it in. I just put it on for night use if I have to use the gun. I also think it may stop someone with a red dot on their chest.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> no I just but it on so I have not sighted it in. I just put it on for night use if I have to use the gun. I also think it may stop someone with a red dot on their chest.


If you know your iron sights are dead on perfect or close enough, just aim at a spot on the wall, turn on the laser and see if it prints to the exact same spot. Remember to consider the distance between where the laser is mounted and the barrel. The further back from the wall you are the more accurate you will be.

A few months ago at the range, I saw a guy and his girlfriend trying to sight in his laser using a 3 foot target. He had a flinch so bad, at about 7 feet that laser dot was wiggling all over that huge target every time he started to put pressure on the trigger. That was with a fairly good trigger in the M&P Shield. Imagine that horridly long pull on the PT111 G2 with his flinch.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

the guy I got it from sighted it in like that but he was doing it at about 25 feet. I think 25 feet is too far away. I'm going to do it at about 10 -15 feet


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I like a laser on my indoor home defense weapons. Here's the reason and I've practiced this on outdoor ranges with barriers. For example, if you're right eyed or using both eyes on a red-dot, then trying to look to the right from your bedroom door down the hallway, you have to expose a lot of your body and head in order to get a sight picture. This is especially true with a rifle or shotgun. With a laser, you move the butt stock to your left shoulder and edge out your left eye to get the shot. With your handgun, it's similar. Just leave it in your right hand and use your left eye to put the laser on target.

It all depends on the direction of the corner you have to navigate, and what is your strong hand and eye. You just want the least amount of head, body and hands exposed. A laser can be a very useful tool to overcome this. Here's a video explaining the "shoulder bump" methods, starting at around 7 minutes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had one pistol that HAD a laser on it....did not like it at all.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I have found that a laser sight merely serves to point out how badly my old hands shake. The red dot may or may not serve as a deterrent in my case.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Again, consider a right handed person looking out from the protection of his bedroom doorway where the intruder is at the end of the hallway or in an adjoining room past the end of the hallway leading off to the right. Now think of how you can get a sight picture under those considerations and not expose yourself much. 

1. You can train like heck to use your left eye and left hand with iron sights. Red-dots use both eyes. With this technique you're exposing just a little of your head, arm and all of your hand and weapon. IF you train really hard at this and you're stable, it works well. 

2. Maintain your two handed grip, but sight with the laser and just a small part of your head with the left eye. You're exposing a little bit more but not nearly as much as trying to use a two handed grip and either iron sights (right eye) or a red-dot (both eyes). If you're good and practiced enough to use the laser and weak hand, all the better. I'm just not stable enough in my health and age situation. 

Though excessive weight may play, a strobe-mode intense flash light can temporarily stun an intruder. I've trained with this and had it used on me and it really can blind the assailant and make the room spin for them. You can't tell up from down, much less left to right. It really works for a few seconds. Might give you time to get the family to a hardened space. I've seen people tripping over chairs and tables in attempt to just get away from that light. "Move away from the light" :smt083


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think at night time its a good thing if someone backs into your house


----------



## Manster (Jan 30, 2016)

Personally love mine when it is on nightstand duty - Streamlight TRL-4 laser\flashlight


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting one like this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tactical-Gr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with Craigh on all points, having used CT Lasergrips on three of my subcompacts, for several years. Be very diligent in adjusting your 'dot' to fit your iron sights, and you probably don't have to move it, at all.

Also, about not being able to hold the dot still, this is your opportunity to start correcting that. Use your laser to practice dry-fire trigger control and follow-through. Simply pick a spot on the wall and practice holding the dot on it through your entire trigger pull. It will show you why you are missing the bulls eye and help you correct it - one of the best training aids I have ever used, especially with a revolver, because you don't have to rack the slide after every shot. I practice this with an S&W Model 642, and it has helped me improve my shooting skills with all other guns.

Also, adopt the philosophy that the laser is simply an added option you can use, if you cannot use your normal sighting and grip techniques. Don't assume that the laser will work when you need it. Go to your iron sights first, and transition to your laser if it does happen to work when you need it most. 

My laser sights have been 100% reliable, but I refuse to depend solely on battery operated devices, in a life threatening situation. I am diligent about keeping the batteries fresh and the dot zeroed, but I rarely ever practice live-fire with them, because I don't want to become dependent on them. If you need them, and they work, you will have no trouble hitting the target, despite a lack of live-fire practice. Do it for fun occasionally, but do your drills with iron sights.

Just my personal opinion, of course.


----------

